# saginaw river picking up



## ima-icehole (Dec 28, 2010)

fished tonight caught six. two 14 inches and the rest around 8 inches no keepers but fish on the ice.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the report, i fished wicks and the mouth last week, oh and vets in Bay city, No fish lots of shad. what spot were you fishing? Or am i wasting my time...


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

stillfish said:


> Thanks for the report, i fished wicks and the mouth last week, oh and vets in Bay city, No fish lots of shad. what spot were you fishing? Or am i wasting my time...


 
Scary to believe a guy with one post...trust a reputable source...


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Manthus said:


> Scary to believe a guy with one post...trust a reputable source...


 
Kinda the same coming from a guy with only 221 post!


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

firenut8190 said:


> Kinda the same coming from a guy with only 221 post!


Kinda the same coming from a guy with only 1150 posts and a quasi-mean beard


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

how is the ice?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

"All fisherman are liars 'cept you & Me.... but I'm not too sure about you!"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> "All fisherman are liars 'cept you & Me.... but I'm not too sure about you!"
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 
I don't know...I was thinking of packing up my stuff and driving 2 hours because a guy (on his 1st post) said it was hot!!

Sounds like a slow bait shop owner to me...


----------



## JStaff27 (Jan 17, 2010)

I pretty much just quit asking people anything about the river or bay on here bacause I guess everthing is suppose to be a secret or lies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Manthus said:


> I don't know...I was thinking of packing up my stuff and driving 2 hours because a guy (on his 1st post) said it was hot!!
> 
> Sounds like a slow bait shop owner to me...


Well, I was thinking with as much mistrust as you have in man kind and the small number of posts you have, as well as the attitude you seem to exude, it's a wonder you have any friends at all.
Did your mom used to tie a p0rk cH0p around your neck when you wUz a kid - so tH' daWG would play wiTcH00???

:lol: (j/k)

The _point is _you give NO credibility to anyone but yourself or "friends" - it probably _NEVER _occurred to you the guy might be as genuine about what he stated as one of your family members might be.
Steve doesn't have your own personal profile page set up to list enemies or people on your "hate" list - but my list of friends is much longer than the list of foes....
Do you know which list you should try to grow while you walk this earth?


:fish2:
FWIW - the very FIRST member I met on here, a friend & I drove 2-1/2 hours in a white out blizzard to fish with a man named Tom, all on the basis of a good fishing report.... ENTER ~ our very own _*Thunderhead*_ - and they don't come any more genuine as that!
The fishing was mighty tough that day - we only took a hand full of jumbos home (Thanks again Tommy!) - but the company was FIRST FREEKIN' CLASS. I doubt you could find the thread from that many years ago -but Tom handed me a bomb (his heater going up in a fireball _inside_ his minuteman) and he asked me to take it and kick it across the ice in case in exploded.
I did, without hesitation.
Work on your trust issues and you'll go far..........
Play nice, and it will come back to you in spades.


RAS


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

He was honest enough to label himself as "ima-icehole" so why wouldn't he be honest in his report?! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> Well, I was thinking with as much mistrust as you have in man kind and the small number of posts you have, as well as the attitude you seem to exude, it's a wonder you have any friends at all.
> Did your mom used to tie a p0rk cH0p around your neck when you wUz a kid - so tH' daWG would play wiTcH00???
> 
> :lol: (j/k)
> ...


Dude - nuff said, if you want to be my friend just send a request.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Manthus said:


> Dude - nuff said, if you want to be my friend just send a request.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

NNNNNICE!!!!!!

(pull my finger willya??)

....Now, you're cookin' with GAS!

:evilsmile


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

The only thing that thread count tells someone else in all honesty is that the person just stumbled upon this site and has been busy reading up on everyone else's reports and whatnot. I did just sign up here a couple of weeks ago when I was looking for some trapping instruction. I have been fishing for 25+ years since I was a just short shaver and feel that I know alot about fishing. It is when you post something on here to help others out that people criticize you for posting it. I personally don't understand it myself. I posted where to park at a certain fishing hole and was told that I shouldn't do that because some of the "people" on here would just ruin the spot. People is my word not the person that pm'd me about it. But in all reality I was just trying to help a guy out that wanted to take his kids fishing. It's not my lake or my parking spot or my fish, they belong to us all and it is kind of nice to get a heads up on a place before driving there and finding out that the locals all say that it is private when there is really public access. Know what I mean? Or am I just banging my head against the concrete? Which probly won't be the last time,lol. Happy New Year and tight lines to all.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

HardWayMike said:


> The only thing that thread count tells someone else in all honesty is that the person just stumbled upon this site and has been busy reading up on everyone else's reports and whatnot. I did just sign up here a couple of weeks ago when I was looking for some trapping instruction. I have been fishing for 25+ years since I was a just short shaver and feel that I know alot about fishing. It is when you post something on here to help others out that people criticize you for posting it. I personally don't understand it myself. I posted where to park at a certain fishing hole and was told that I shouldn't do that because some of the "people" on here would just ruin the spot. People is my word not the person that pm'd me about it. But in all reality I was just trying to help a guy out that wanted to take his kids fishing. It's not my lake or my parking spot or my fish, they belong to us all and it is kind of nice to get a heads up on a place before driving there and finding out that the locals all say that it is private when there is really public access. Know what I mean? Or am I just banging my head against the concrete? Which probly won't be the last time,lol. Happy New Year and tight lines to all.


Mike,
You might want to go back and read what I PM'd you about....
I was talking about the lurkers here on this site and how a place that had public access, that had a lot of private area around it got ruined by idiots... meaning PIGS... Plus I was not trying to ruffle your feathers Its was a friendly FYI..... Friend give constructed criticism... I was trying to be help full... thats Way I put in a PM... I also said try using the PM's for critical info.... such as places access points.... APPARENTLY you don't get it!!!!!!!!!!! your right, I never been there before but there will be more there NOW.....
I have been here a while... I to have PM's like I sent you.... but I took it like, Yep... that person has a point.....


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nnnnnice!!!!!!
> 
> ...


good one robert


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

May be he was happy he caught fish and wanted to tell everyone, there is no loc listed the river is long..... 2 post or 2 mill does it matter. and it could be the old song should have been here yesterday....... everyone relax


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> :fish2:
> FWIW - the very FIRST member I met on here, a friend & I drove 2-1/2 hours in a white out blizzard to fish with a man named Tom, all on the basis of a good fishing report.... ENTER ~ our very own _*Thunderhead*_ - and they don't come any more genuine as that!
> The fishing was mighty tough that day - we only took a hand full of jumbos home (Thanks again Tommy!) - but the company was FIRST FREEKIN' CLASS. *I doubt you could find the thread from that many years ago* -but Tom handed me a bomb (his heater going up in a fireball _inside_ his minuteman) and he asked me to take it and kick it across the ice in case in exploded.
> I did, without hesitation.
> ...


Once it is on the internet- you aren't gonna lose it! 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29959&


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ieatantlers said:


> Once it is on the internet- you aren't gonna lose it!
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29959&


You're in the right era though...
:evilsmile
Try this thread.....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30196


Some guys could use a hint......................

 

RAS


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> You're in the right era though...
> :evilsmile
> Try this thread.....
> 
> ...


The right era? The posts were 4 days apart! :lol:

Have you went back and stolen all the perch from the 'secret spot' yet?


----------

